# Glue to hold knife blade????



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

never mind. i put some more on te top and bottom of the slit the blade goes in and let the knife sit for a while and the blades is not moving any more. also added some zig zag cuts on the top of the blade with a dremal and smoothed it down a little. since my finger is going to be on the blade while skining i wanted a little grip to it. doesnt look to bad but could be better. wentt o polish the blade up a bit so ill have to find knife polish somewhere. think im going to keep the eletric tape there cause i kinda like how the black looks in that area. might have to paint it there or something.


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

JB weld is what one guy i know used in an antler handle


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

coyote1664 said:


> JB weld is what one guy i know used in an antler handle


i was thinking about trying that but the insert glue i used seems to be working good now. if it starts to loosen up ill try the jb weld. thanks

i just want to sharpen this up and see how it works.


----------



## trelson (Dec 30, 2006)

I use two part epoxy and I have never had a handle come off of ant of my knives


----------



## wildcat1 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use gorilla superglue (the thick kind). I rough up the blade with a dremel and wipe with laq thinner. Glue up and use clamps and leave it over night. Try a superglue finish on it, it looks great and tough. I also use tounge oil ( 5 coats) that gives a good look. 

Good luck


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

To drill the blade get yourself a nice set of cobalt drill bits. They are little more expensive than HSS but they will drill metal just fine. I got a set of ridge cobalt drill bits for like $30 at home depot. Just be sure to use slower speeds (Unless your using a hand held single speed drill then not much you can do) and back out constantly. Yeah I tried to drill metal with SS and HSS but didnt have much luck until i got cobalt drill bits.

For glue use a 2 part epoxy is the best. Any 2 part epoxy will do but I like to use 24hour slow cure as they tend to get less brittle over time. Some high grade Med CA glue can work too but just dont be surprise if it fails.


----------



## iowashtr23 (Apr 13, 2009)

Did you heat treat and temper the blade before drilling holes? If so maybe next knife drill your scale holes before heat treating.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

trelson said:


> I use two part epoxy and I have never had a handle come off of ant of my knives


I've made several hundred knives and epoxy is the way to go. A knife puts quite alot of pressure on the handle and the best way to really make it strong is two part epoxy. You can get it at Wal-Mart.......its one minute or 30 sec. epoxy and it works. The only way to get the tang out is with a saw. Be sure and mix it good however cause it won't set up if you don't....now I'm talking about a hidden tang. If your using side plates, then thats another deal altogether but epoxy will work there also.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Epoxy is the best. Even custom knifemakers use a generic 2 part epoxy to do their attachments.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Like many others have said Saw, Use a 2-part epoxy. The longer the cure time, the better. If your using a hand held drill its gonna be a lil difficult to drill your holes for pins, and your deff gonna want pins in there. The handle takes a good bit more stress than you would think, you want something really sturdy.

The rubber base fletching glue is gonna give sooner or later, probably sooner. I wouldn't wanna be cutting with a knife when the scales give (might get a little dangerous)


----------



## kungfucowboy83 (Aug 24, 2008)

one way to get through a hardened blade is use a masonry drill bit (it's basicaly looks like a short arrow with a 2 headed broad head that's made from carbide) you need to cool it off with water fairly often but it'll get through it. I've only made a couple knies but 2 part epoxy always worked will for me.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i ended up using that insert glue i had and its holding strong for now. did a rough sharpening on the wheel grind thing i have then finished it on my uncles eletric knife sharpener. works great so far and the edge feels sharp. cuts off arm hair easy and steak. will probably get the epoxy and redo it just be make sure it holds up.

i used the blade off a knife i found in my basement so it was probably already heat treated. i gave up on the pin thing. might just add some insert pin things in the holes i drilled for the pins just to clean up the looks a little.


----------

